# Coil art RDA copper!!



## Ruan0.30 (17/5/17)

Vape mail is sooo good. Nothing better haha!!

A quick 5min 0.50 build for the noisy!! Haha need to run!!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LynkedZA (17/5/17)

Pretty

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------

